# "We're Putting That One on the Wall!"



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Friday was definitely a trip to remember for all those on-board. We didn


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

*post was cut off*

Friday was definitely a trip to remember for all those on-board. We didn't tear the fish up but we still all had a great time. I fished with two seven year old boys along with their dads and the boys outfished everybody. Samuel's firs trout ever, which was also the first trout of the morning, was a true trophy for the young fisherman. His dad, Mack, decided after taking several photos that it would be going up on the wall at their camp. Samuel was very pleased with his dad's decision and with his catch as it was the talk of the rest of the trip! Not to be out done, Samuel's buddy Jackson proceeded to catch pretty much every species that swims in the lake. Jackson caught trout, reds, flounder, sheepshead, and black drum. I am pretty sure that they both caught the addiction of fishing as well.

I helped out Mike with a large group on Thursday and it was one of those rare good weather days that we've had over the last two months. The wind was light out of the north west early and ended up slicking off around 10:30. We caught fish the entire time we were out but had to go through ten undersized trout to one keeper. Normally when we're catching undersized fish we are able to catch the better fish by slowing down and fishing deeper, this wasn't the case on Thursday. The fish we caught on heavier jigheads and larger plastics down deeper were also small and as usual we caught more gaftop fishing that way as well. Almost every keeper fish that we landed hit a bug juice Killer Flats Minnow fished about 18" underneath a cork. Surprisingly we did not have to deal with too many gaftop fishing the cork. Our better schools of fish were north of the tanks out from Johnson's.

Brent and Josh fished with me on Tuesday and we absolutely kicked their butts. They boxed their two limits of trout and two limits of reds by 11:00 and did catch and release until we headed to the ramp. The majority of the trout we caught were over twenty inches and every fish except for one ate a purple/chartreuse Red Killer on an 1/8oz jighead. I really believe both the color and the action were the differences between catching fish and watching people catch fish. We had three boats doing the same drift behind us and while I spent my time netting Brent and Josh's fish they were just able to watch and wonder what we were doing different from them. Our trout were in 3.5-4.5' of water and the reds we caught were in 2.5-3.5' of water. The topwater bite didn't happen for us at all Tuesday morning for whatever reason, I landed one good fish on a Flush and only had two other blowups. Brent and Josh were hooking up with solid fish on the Red Killer so I made the switch to it as well and joined in on the catching.

According to the weatherman it looks like we're going to get a break from the wind this week. I have a couple of days open so give me a shout if you would like to get in on the fishing while it's hot!

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com
call or text 409-988-3901


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

I am booked every day for the remainder of the week, I do still have a couple days early next week. If this week is your only chance to get out I do still have another boat available. Thanks everyone!

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------

